# Apollo ECO-5 versus Fuji Mini Mite 5 versus Graco HVLP 9.0



## SweetTea (Aug 5, 2016)

So after much research and talking to various people, I have narrowed my search for a new spray rig down to the Apollo Eco-5, the Fuji mini-Mite 5 or possibly the Graco HVLP 9.0 (only because there is one available locally for $450). I am strongly leaning towards the Apollo due to the price but if the Fuji is a better system then I might spring for it.

This will be used for spraying latex paint, primers and waterbased poly on bare furniture and bare cabinets and cabinet doors. Looking for some opinions.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't, and plan to, spray paint. So I can't speak to that. But I am looking for a better sprayer for lacquer. I have talked to some long time professional folks and their opinion seems to go to Fugi. That's probably the direction I will go.


----------

